# AKG K518 K81 detachable cable mod single entry.  Guide + lots of pictures



## supergolf

[size=9pt]Hello![/size]
   
  [size=9pt]So I finally ended up modding my AKG K518 DJ headphones (AKG K81) adding a detachable cable socket.  I wanted the ability to use different cables depending on situation.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Thought I would document the process as I consulted so many sources on headfi to do this mod.  Thanks to "cyberspyder" for the advice and pics of his own modded K81![/size]
   
  [size=9pt]http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/479688/a-pic-by-pic-akg-k81dj-k518-recable-thread[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Hope this helps anyone wanting to mod their AKGs or any other headphone for that matter with a detachable cable!  [/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   
  [size=9pt][/size]
   
  [size=9pt]PIctures 01.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Here is a mod I already had, the blue tack mod using white tak. I recommend this mod, I noticed a reduction in boomy bass and greater soundstage, didn't notice other changes as my ears aren't as finely tuned as others on this forum. [/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Pictures 02. [/size]
   
  [size=9pt]These are the Pallics I bought on ebay from China.  I am in the UK.  about £2 in total for 2 plugs. they look nice.  I haven't got round to using these yet as I want to take my time to make some cables I really like.  Just the detachable cable first!  not even sure how to solder onto that tiny bit of metal, looks difficult.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140546525845[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 03.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]These are the 3.5mm chassis sockets from ebay uk seller.   4 for around 2 pounds.  The first ones I bought just happened to be the right size for the K518.  The circular better quality ones would have been to big to fit in the cup.  Bent the terminals to fit in the cup.  [/size]
   
  [size=9pt]http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220340534546&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 04.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Cut a hole to match the threaded part of the socket.  I placed the socket here and not the existing cable holes because the solder pad was in the way and I would have to cut away a lot of the plastic to make the chassis fit.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 05.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Snip the existing wires away on the left cup.  This is the first time I have soldered anything so after watching several you tube videos and hearing horror stories about burning out drivers I decided to spend as little time as possible soldering onto the solder pad.  So no de-soldering necessary![/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 06.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Used Cat 5 solid core copper cable just because I had some at hand.  Routed round the cup even though the solder pad was right next to the 3.5mm chassis just so I could leave more wire if anything went wrong or if I decide to change connections in the future, this way I don't have to touch the solder pad again. [/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 07.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]For the right cup I didn't want to touch the solder pad on that side either so I just re routed the existing wire for that cup up to the top and route it round the headband.  Saves effort and the existing wire looks nice enough.  [/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 08.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Get the right length of headband wire from "right cup" and solder the wire into left cup terminals.  I found enamel wiring really difficult to use - I burned with a lighter and wiped with tissue then twister wires, then tinned.  Is this even the correct method?[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 09.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Get the length of wire right.  I am going for a sort of HD 25 look.  Need to buy some head band pads which I will eventually use to hide the headband wire.  Sello tape headband wire temporary.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 10.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Use a glue gun to keep all the wiring in place.  Glue socket onto the cup.  the true extent of my first time soldering skills can be seen here   Maybe I will clean it all up someday.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 11.[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 12.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Spend a bit of time here getting the external hole right for the 3.5mm chassis, make it look as neat as possible.  Don't mess this up as this is the only external part of the headphone which is visibly modified!  I think I done ok here.  For the pre existing cable holes I used a 6mm Airsoft BB pellet which fits perfectly and looks not bad.  [/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 13.[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 14.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]With the Pallics Plug installed. Finished!!!![/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   

  [size=9pt]Picture 15.  [/size]
   
  [size=9pt]The irony is that after putting in so much effort to make it look aesthetically pleasing, it suddenly occurred to me that I have no decent cable to use so until I can be bothered to make a nice looking cable I have to use this ugly cable I found.   [/size]
   
  [size=9pt]~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]My soldering skills could be improved but I am quite happy everything worked first time.  Working with enamel wiring is a real bitch.  Wouldn't like to use that again!  I think most people can do this mod as long as they are decent at soldering and they have common sense to determine wire lengths and cutting etc.  Sounds the same but I expect that to change slightly when I use different cables.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]If anyone has any comments on the mod or tips for what I could have done better I would appreciate it.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Hope this guide helps!  If anyone has any questions then please feel free to ask.[/size]
   
  [size=9pt]Supergolf[/size]


----------



## ostewart

nice mod, will maybe have to try this one day.
   
  also, touching the solder pad is fine, ive desoldered and resoldered a few times, no damage.


----------



## kchapdaily

looks good i was actually thinking about doing this with my senns


----------



## Assimilator702

I'd like to see a grommet to dress up that hole.
   
  You might have to enlarge the hole slightly but it would look more complete.
   
  Theres the rigid black plastic snap in variety:
   
    http://cgi.ebay.com/3-16-ID-Black-ABS-Snap-Bushing-Grommet-20-Pack-/300525273229?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f8b3c08dThese:
   
  These:
   
  http://cgi.ebay.com/PACK-100-TATTOO-Rubber-Grommets-Nipples-Supplies-NEW-/300570789704?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fb6a4748
   
  Theres also the metal eyelets intended for vinyl or leather but the thickness of the plastic might not permit the 2 parts to be snapped together.


----------



## Assimilator702

Actually after looking at that jack location the Plasticote rubberized paint could be _*EXACTLY*_ whats called for.
   
  I've seen it in the Hmore Depot and Walmart for re-coating handles on tools like pliers and the sort.


----------



## supergolf

thanks for the comments guys!
  Quote: 





assimilator702 said:


> I'd like to see a grommet to dress up that hole.
> 
> You might have to enlarge the hole slightly but it would look more complete.
> 
> ...


 

 I am not sure if you are talking about the hole where I shoved in two white bb pellets or you think the hole with the 3.5mm jack should be fixed up.  For the old cable holes I am planning to just find some black bb pellets to keep the black look of the K518. 
   
  I agree the 3.5mm chassis could be blended in better.  I was thinking about just spray painting it black.  If you mean use plasticote to spray paint the 3.5mm chassis then that would also work.  I don't think I can add any sort of grommet to the casing because of the profile.  would be quite difficult and I really don't want to do any more drilling on the cups as I feel it looks ok already. 
   
  Thanks for your suggestions!


----------



## PinkysBrain

Really nice mod. I'll try to do it with my K519.
   
  As for the 3,5mm chassis: I found this one, which might blend in better with the cans
  It's a cheap one from BKL Electronics (1€)...


----------



## supergolf

Quote:


pinkysbrain said:


> Really nice mod. I'll try to do it with my K519.
> 
> As for the 3,5mm chassis: I found this one, which might blend in better with the cans
> 
> It's a cheap one from BKLElectronics (1€)...


 
  The finish on that chassis looks better than mine, but remember you are trying to get a chassis with a long "front part".  The front part on mine is where the chassis is threaded.  You want this to be longer so that it extends far enough out of the cups to allow a 3.5mm plug to connect with it and not have the cup block the path.  

 The front part of your one looks a bit short compared to mine and mine only just reached past the cup rim.

 I know that wasn't the best use of the english language but its early and am still fuzzy thinking.  Good Luck.


----------



## PinkysBrain

I actually haven't bought it, yet. I wanted a chassis from Neutrik, but they only have some for 1/4" plugs. This was the first one I could find in Germany that seemed viable.


----------



## totte

Hi! First post! 
   
  Im using my akg k518dj, or rather was using them as my "drunkphones" . I have a pair of HD600 for indoor listening. I use the akgs riding my bike to and from parties etc and since I live in Sweden the cord has experienced alot of extreme temperature changes. Thats why they are not working anymore since the cord isnt connecting. I want to change the cable therefore just to fix them.
   
  My question is HOW do I open up the casing? I dont want to start forcing on the plastic in case I will brake them. 
   
  Thanks /David


----------



## supergolf

Pull off earpads (no danger of damage)
   
  Unscrew the three visible screws.
   
  Case will then fall apart (no force required)
  Quote: 





totte said:


> Hi! First post!
> 
> Im using my akg k518dj, or rather was using them as my "drunkphones" . I have a pair of HD600 for indoor listening. I use the akgs riding my bike to and from parties etc and since I live in Sweden the cord has experienced alot of extreme temperature changes. Thats why they are not working anymore since the cord isnt connecting. I want to change the cable therefore just to fix them.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arboginge911

Really nice pics and walkthroughs, I'll be doing this to my sr80i's soon!


----------



## torro

Nice mod. Made me do some of my own:


----------



## Peixe

This thread inspired me too   I'm still thinking about what I'm going to do with the cable going from the right to the left, any ideas? I tried doing what the person above me did, but I just had no chance in getting it under the rubber part. I've ordered a headband pad replacement for the Sennheiser HD25, hoping that will work.
   
   

   
   

   
   
  Unfortunately I too have to use this ugly cable until I can make one myself.


----------



## Peixe

I bought a hot air gun and heat shrink tubes in various sizes today. I figured I could at least try to use a heat shrink tube on the headband, to conceal the wire. Don't really have any experience with it, so I had no idea what to expect, let's just say, I'm blown away at how good it ended up looking. The cable runs on the shortest side on the back. To get the heat shrink over the 2-way joint (knee/elbow-like one, if that makes sense) I had to completely disassemble it, ended up having to cut off some rubber to make it fit back on again.


----------



## JohnnyTToxic

I really like how solid the heat shrink ended up looking on this on the headband to hide away the line going to the right channel. I'll have to keep that in mind for future projects.


----------



## eXtr3me07

Hello,
   
  So tell me, what cable should i use to change on my K518?
  I had to cut the cable and now i don´t know what cable should i buy.
  Can you help me?
  I only want to change the cable, not mod to only one cable out.
   
  Thank you


----------



## Peixe

Quote: 





johnnyttoxic said:


> I really like how solid the heat shrink ended up looking on this on the headband to hide away the line going to the right channel. I'll have to keep that in mind for future projects.


 
  Sorry for the late reply, I haven't been on this forum for quite some time. Yeah I quite like it, but it was a huge pain to get on, I had to remove the plastic piece that turns on the bottom (hopefully you know what I mean) on one side, then slowly pull the tube across the headband. I also considered using two pieces and cutting them so they would meet at the middle of the headband, but I wasn't completely satisfied with how it ended up looking.
   
  I also think I broke the drivers when I was doing some resoldering, the sound suddenly seemed to be very, very bad. I've bought a new pair, but I haven't gotten around to modding them yet.


----------



## kaiserj

HI,
   
  I want to do this mod and hide the cable going from earphone to earphone under the headband as it looks in the pictures from toro. 
   
  Does anybody knows how to disassemble the headband? It seems to have some locks or something but I am afraid that if I put to much pressure it will break.
   
  Thanks
   
  K.


----------



## DJoe

It's very simple to disassemble the headband. All you need is patience 
- first you start removing the rubber part where the AKG Logo is
-than you go on an remove it completely
-once you've done that you can dissasemble the whole headband

For hiding the cable in the headband, it's recommended to glue the cable on the aluminium part like that:



Afterwards you can reassemble the whole headband. At the end you put the adjustable headphone holder back in (left and right).


----------



## DJoe

After the Modding you'll have a Headphone like that (that's mine):





I used the Mixit coiled audio cabel from Belkin and I have two jack sockets built into the earpieces.

Sorry for my bad English :/


----------



## xobust

Hi nice mod.
 I just broke my stock cable for the 4th time and I would like to try this mod because I really like my k518.
  
 I'm a real noob so I would like some tips on what things to use, like what internal and external
 cables to use.
  
 Thanks for any help.


----------



## awesomebob

xobust said:


> Hi nice mod.
> I just broke my stock cable for the 4th time and I would like to try this mod because I really like my k518.
> 
> I'm a real noob so I would like some tips on what things to use, like what internal and external
> ...


 
  
 I had the same problem, recabled them, but then found out I had killed one of the drivers, be careful, I'm still trying to find a replacement driver....


----------



## Bartdp1

Got a question to people who did this mod. (know the topic had been inactive for some time, hope people still look at this)
 How did you guys run the cable from one earpiece to the other through the shells? Drill a hole, or just kinda squeeze it between the back and the frontside of the shell.
  
 Hope you guys could help me out!


----------



## DJoe

xobust said:


> Hi nice mod. I just broke my stock cable for the 4th time and I would like to try this mod because I really like my k518.
> I'm a real noob so I would like some tips on what things to use, like what internal and external cables to use.
> Thanks for any help.



 

I used the original Cable for the internal.
As external cable you can buy what you like, for my part I bougt A cable from zomo, which is originally made for use with the Sennheiser HD25, so I cut off the part at which the cable devides in left and right and sodered a 3.5mm jack.




awesomebob said:


> I had the same problem, recabled them, but then found out I had killed one of the drivers, be careful, I'm still trying to find a replacement driver....



 

I don't know how you did that - maybe to much heat...




bartdp1 said:


> Got a question to people who did this mod. (know the topic had been inactive for some time, hope people still look at this)
> 
> 
> How did you guys run the cable from one earpiece to the other through the shells? Drill a hole, or just kinda squeeze it between the back and the frontside of the shell.
> ...



 

I drilled a little hole. And here is a little instruction 


djoe said:


> It's very simple to disassemble the headband. All you need is patience
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJoe

xobust said:


> Hi nice mod.
> I just broke my stock cable for the 4th time and I would like to try this mod because I really like my k518.
> 
> I'm a real noob so I would like some tips on what things to use, like what internal and external cables to use.



 
I used the stock cable for internal wiring.
For external wiring you can buy what you like, for my part I bougt A cable from zomo, which is originally made for use with the Sennheiser HD25, so I cut off the part at which the cable devides in left and right and soldered a 3.5mm jack.




awesomebob said:


> I had the same problem, recabled them, but then found out I had killed one of the drivers, be careful, I'm still trying to find a replacement driver....



 
I don't know how you did that - maybe to much heat...




bartdp1 said:


> Got a question to people who did this mod. (know the topic had been inactive for some time, hope people still look at this)
> How did you guys run the cable from one earpiece to the other through the shells? Drill a hole, or just kinda squeeze it between the back and the frontside of the shell.



 
I drilled a little hole. And here is a little instruction 


djoe said:


> It's very simple to disassemble the headband. All you need is patience
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 


Sorry for my bad English :/


----------



## awesomebob

> I don't know how you did that - maybe to much heat...


 
  
 I think it was too much heat, when I was trying to remove the old wire to solder on the new one, I amplied to much heat in the wrong place, when I pulled the cable I found I had melted the glue underneath and one side of the pad came away....


----------



## DJoe

awesomebob said:


> I think it was too much heat, when I was trying to remove the old wire to solder on the new one, I amplied to much heat in the wrong place, when I pulled the cable I found I had melted the glue underneath and one side of the pad came away....



For the future: *If you're soldering sensitive parts do not use more than 300 degrees!!!*
If you don't have adjustable soldering iron, *please work carefully with instinctive feeling!* (You should do that everytime when you soldering things )


----------



## awesomebob

> For the future: *If you're soldering sensitive parts do not use more than 300 degrees!!!*
> If you don't have adjustable soldering iron, *please work carefully with instinctive feeling!* (You should do that everytime when you soldering things
> 
> 
> ...


 
 don't worry it was a lesson learnt!


----------



## DJoe

Hi everybody!

 Today I've been looking for some cables, that I can use when I'm on the road with my headphones an when I'm not using them in the club for djing.
 Until I've tested them I'll write a review, which will help you buy your cables if you need some 
 During my search I found that cable. I think it would be very nice to mount it inside the headband. Maybe someone of you will test that out


----------



## Zakkarochi

Hi DJoe! Nice modding, can you please sent me some pictures how you made this awesome mode to my mail? zakkarochi@gmail.com


----------



## DJoe

Thank you so much 

Sorry, but I don't have any other pictures and descriptions that I haven't postet here.
So if you will read my descriptions you'll be able to do something like my mod, too


----------



## axcea11

Perfect guide! I modded my K518. It was my first soldering experience. Still quite easy mod.


----------



## Shico (Nov 20, 2019)

Hi all,
I know it is an old thread but I finally got around to modding my AKG's and made an account just to thank everyone for their posts and pictures, it was great help for me this it was the first time trying this kind of mod.
I ended up using a different stereo jack (see picture) than the square one just to avoid cutting too much of plastic to make it fit. It was a bit tight in length but somehow it worked. I used a red/black headband from an old cheap headphones I had to cover the wire going from one side to another, I had of course to disassemble one side of the headband to put it on but I got to say it was easier than I thought.
Thanks again!

Link to stereo jack I used from Aliexpress *https://tinyurl.com/Stereojack*

https://imgur.com/ZqgAJtp
*



*


----------

